# 2002 OCR Alloy what type of bottem bracket?



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

What type of bottom bracket comes with my 2002 Alloy OCR? Id like to upgrade from the current Campy tripple to a Campy Centaur double. Thanks for any help that you may be able to give.


----------

